# The 05' chassis change



## Guest (Jul 4, 2003)

Do any of you know where I can find more info on the 05' chassis change?


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

What? They just changed it. Are they changing it again?


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2003)

When I bought mine last month the dealer told me I should wait next years may have a 6 clyn and that there may be a hatchback. but there will be a chassis change. welcome the b16


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

yeah the chassis change should come out around 06 and we'll see some of the Renault influences, hopefully we'll get a v6 but it's all speculation at this point


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

if we get a v6 it better be as powerful as the maxima engine atleast.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

255hp in a 2700lb car with lsd? You're looking at a very fast car right there ladies and gentlemen 

that would certainly be nice


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Wouldn't that hurt sales in other areas I mean seriously if I can get a Sentra V6 why bother with an altima or any other four door car or if they give it a 2 door with a V6 now its taking away sales from the Z. I Don't see them putting a V6 in it but if they do they do. Now if they 2-door and AWD that would be a nice addition to the sentra line.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

The sentra is not big enough that lots of people will buy it. The people that buy Maximas like that bigger feel.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2003)

I think NISSAN should keep the qr25 slap in a factory turbo, make it all wheel drive give it the legendary Super HICAS and ATTESA and keep the four doors to make this car a 4 bangin' Skyline. it would be a huge competitor with the WRX and EVO. granted this gives it a significant price boost. Ill pay to have the Sentra kick an EVO or WRX stock.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2003)

hey demon where did you hear that info about the 06 change?


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

That's the thing though the more you get stock the higher the price I wouldnt mind having a decent sentra at low cost but high tunablity that's what will make it a mini skyline. what made the skyline awesome isnt its raw horsepower out of box its not an 800 HP machine upon finished assembly it's the ability to take it to 800 HP. It would be nice to buy the Sentra with AWD for like 18k 19k add a turbo kit for around for or 4 or 5 k and boom you have the other cars shaking their heads and you did it for less. Just need a 2.5 liter with internals that can handle a decent amount of boost before needing upgrading.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2003)

good point it does need stiffer internals


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Just random talk over at b15sentra, nothing is official. Though I do believe the change is coming in 06 instead of 05, it would be pointless to do a complete redesign for just 1 year.

I think it would have been nice if they just put a det in the spec instead of the qr25, it would be about the same price, more power, more tunability, and more potential...unfortunately emissions had to screw everything up


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

I'd like to see a nice turbo qr25 from factory.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

That would be nice, however unlikely...
Just look at all the years Nissan _could've_
put an SR20DET in the B14 chasis and
didn't...


----------



## nissan_dude (Apr 23, 2003)

i think the b16 sentra could use a 2dr coupe version that has been MIA since '98.. nissan has no sport coupes in the US lineup except the 350z and could use one again. think how many civic coupes are on the road...and rsx's... those are some sales the sentra could take if it had a 2 door version (and of course more appealing features...well, compared to the rsx; the civic doesnt have anything appealing to me)

a v6 sounds nice, but would increase the weight in the front of an already front-heavy car and lower gas mileage of a car thats really not supposed to guzzle gas. it would also be hard to keep the price <$20g's. since nissan has invested a lot into developing the QR, i say work out the probs and exploit its potential

well whatever they do, nissan's top-of-the-line sentra model can hopefully sprint 0-60 within the 6sec range and the ¼ mile under 15s at the bare minimum and come with a suspension tuned better than the spec v's.

just my thoughts..


----------



## ny-capo (May 16, 2003)

Look at all of the other chasis changes, most of them only lasted 5 years as well, hell the b14 was only 95-99


----------



## Synth (May 8, 2003)

*No chassis change.. new car!*

Just came back from my Nissan dealership...Gawking at the 350Z, I asked the salesguy what was coming up...
Supposedly, they're going to release a new hatchback comparable to a Mazda Protege5, with the handling of a Honda SI under the name... Micra! That's right, if he says true, the Micra is coming back strong with Renault influence!

So that's all he could tell me... Sorry no news about a V6 powered Sentra


----------



## rbloedow (Nov 2, 2002)

There will be no V6, Nissan will no cannibalize it's sales of the Altima/Maxima. The Sentra is an economy car, and it will stay that way. It makes no sense to add a V6 to the sentra lineup; If a customer wants a V6, they'll go with an altima. 

That would be like Honda adding a V6 to it's Civic lineup


----------

